# Looking for land or club near Tift county



## LeePea (Jan 25, 2011)

I am either looking to get into a club for the 2011-2012 season or would like a small lease around 100 or so acres. If someone has a club I would like for there to be enough room for me and a friend to join.


----------



## LeePea (Feb 15, 2011)

Still looking


----------



## Bucktattoo (Mar 24, 2011)

Hunting Club seeking members.  Telfair County -400 acres of planted pines, thinned in early 2010. Lots of Turkey and good deer. Camping allowed using generators.  Areas for food plots. Map/pin board for checking in and out for safety. $750 per year, with a total of 7 members. Family oriented club, no drug use or heavy drinking. Spouse and children included in membership (when accompanied by member). Email contact information to schedule time to view.


----------



## dusty (Mar 27, 2011)

Looking for 6 members in 2011-2012 hunting season ---- Dues are 500.00 a year on 1074 acres --- club in is between Lakeland Ga. and Pearson, Ga -- call Andy 229-237-6142 or Lon 229-563-2803......... no power or water


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have 3 slots in Dooly County. $1,500 per member included lease fees, food plots, house and utilities. QDM 8 pt or better 17 inch min. Contact Robbie 321-231-4354


----------



## LeePea (Apr 28, 2011)

ttt


----------



## dusty (Apr 28, 2011)

dusty said:


> Looking for 6 members in 2011-2012 hunting season ---- Dues are 500.00 a year on 1074 acres --- club in is between Lakeland Ga. and Pearson, Ga -- call Andy 229-237-6142 or Lon 229-563-2803......... no power or water



Lots of Turkey and good deer. Camping allowed using generators. Areas for food plots. Map/pin board for checking in and out for safety. $500.00 per year, with a total of 15 members. Family oriented club, no drug use or heavy drinking. Spouse and children included in membership..........


----------

